# Apple snail fell [snail images inside] and diet



## GeungSi (Jan 10, 2010)

_Oops. Apparently I posted this in the wrong place. Thanks to person who informed me. _

As the title says. I was going to clean the apple snail tank, so placed them in an empty ice-cream tub with plenty of water. It's so cold at the moment, I think one decided to wander in search of the radiator? Usually they don't wander at all. And I left a larger tub on top, but he must have shoved it off. :S
When I was in that room a little later, I noticed him on the floor. This is solid floor, not even carpet. 

He _seems_ alright, buts there's slight chipping to the "lip" of his shell, and as this picture shows. He also seems a bit lethargic. Perhaps slightly in shock?
I know they aren't fluffy or cuddly, but they make interesting (and I think cute!) pets.

It's possible one of my mischievous cats kicked him about a bit. I'm just hoping he'll be alright but don't have enough experience with this! Can anyone advise?

NOTE: The only damage seems to be this chip on the shell edge and what seems like phlegm in this first picture, there's a little more of that in the tub I'm keeping him in away from his fellow tankmate.

*ALSO*... anyone know some homemade or ideal foods for these guys? So far I give them algae pellets, green veg leaves and fish flakes. They have cuttlefish too, but if I can improve their diet that would be great. I just ordered bloodworm pellets since these are supposed to be good for them.
Species: Canaliculata.

Help really appreciated. :] Thanks a lot.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi, i have lots of aquatic snails, (see my signature). all i can think of is make sure its having some cuttel fish to keep its shell strong.mine love bloodworm pellets and shrimp pellets. you probably know this but hope it helps any other questions pm me if you wish.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They like lettuce, cucumber, any greens really, mine used to feed off pellets, I had pink & purple striped ones, very pretty


----------



## GeungSi (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks ^_^ Bashful (the smaller one, who's fallen) seems a bit more alert today.
Him and his tankmate Munchy are in a clean tank and huddling together as usual. All seems well.

I have cuttle fish in the tank with them.
Pellets and green leaves are already in their diet but I'll be adding the bloodworm pellets once they arrive.
Thanks again.


----------

